# Utah - Park City late April?



## Tuan209 (Dec 26, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I am planning to take a trip out to Utah Easter weekend (Apr 21-24) and was wondering if that would be an OK time to snowboard? 

Tuan


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

If Parkcity isn't very good I would head over to the cottonwoods. Brighton is closing that weekend and should be off the hook party wise. Snowbird will be open until hopefully July. Snow will be fine most likely slushy.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

Only Brighton and Snowbird will still be open that weekend..


----------



## cadencesdad (Nov 18, 2008)

burritosandsnow said:


> Only Brighton and Snowbird will still be open that weekend..


He may be able to ride for free. I believe thats around the time Brighton does their annual Brighton Bikini bash thing right?
Wear your beach attire and ride for free. Or just pay and check out the girlz!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

PCMR and Canyons will be closed by then. The only riding you'll be doing in PC that weekend is if you are hiking the mtns. no lifts will be running. Snowbird is your best bet.


----------

